# Tobin Lake Question



## bojangles (May 22, 2007)

Tobin Lake Question
We are going up to Tobin Lake for a week of fishing and we have never been there before.We will be staying at Prudens Point,and was wondering if anyone could give us some tips on what they use and where on the lake to fish.Our holiday starts on the 23rd of June.Thanks for any help at all.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

If you head out to the big water, the big Walleyes should be biting out there. We have had good luck with spinners and leeches. But my favorite thing to do up there is trolling cranks. If the wind is blowing head up into the river. Don't be afraid to head all the way up to the dam. We usually drift in the current on the non-power side of the river either pulling spinners, or bouncing jigs. Lots of nice sauger up there.

Between Eagles nest and White Rock was producing a little over a week ago. Lots of nice fish in the 16-18" range.

This time of the year you can also try the point right out from Tobin Lake Resort, or the hump about a mile to the NW of the resort.

I hope this helps, and don't skimp on the leaches. The bigger the better, my brother and father were running through 4 doz. a day. They just had too much fun catching fish so they kept there limit minus one so they could fish all day. They were averageing around between 50-60 fish a day. I wish I could have been up there with them, but work kept me in the states

Good Luck, and tight lines

Jim


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Check that, I get kind of turned around up there. To get to the hump, take a right out of the landing at Tobin Lake Resort. I am not quite sure the direction with out the GPS or map infront of me. I think it is actually towards the North East. You should see boats out there though.


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Heading here the last week of Sept.

Any ideas on where to concentrate for Walleye's

Never fished the lake. Any ideas would be great also 
any place to stay.

My thoughts are to concentrate on the river on the upper end of the lake but not sure? Anyone know somewhere to stay near where we fish if we fish the river on the upper NW side?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

sljoe.
Actually if you going to be fishing the river its the sw side of the lake.
You wont be far from the town of Nipawin.
The river section should be getting better that time of the year.

I highly recommend staying at McSwaneys.. Good people. Nice cabins.
Close to the river.

Don't forget your cranking rods and remember to hit the river after dark..

Good luck


----------



## bojangles (May 22, 2007)

sljoe,
It is a little farther to travel to the river from,but check this place out,we had a great stay there.http://www.prudenspointresort.com/location.htm.We didn't get a chance to fish the river as it was way to high and muddy,but I did get my first 10 pound walleye,about 300 yards off shore,in front of our cabin.Looking forward to going back next year.Good luck


----------

